# Interesting book



## Cthulhu (Oct 19, 2001)

I've been reading a fairly interesting book on Wing Chun lately.  Specifically, the many different styles of Wing Chun.

When most of us think of Wing Chun, we think of Yip Man Wing Chun, popularized by Bruce Lee, Hawkins Cheung, William Cheung, and others.  However, it turns out that there are quite a few different styles of Wing Chun, with their own unique origins and techniques, such as Pan Nam Wing Chung, Gu Lao Wing Chun, etc.

What this book does is to give an outline of about 7 of these different systems.  It starts out with that system's origin, or claimed origin, the basic techniques and forms of the system, and the system's key concepts.  I haven't read the last chapter yet, but it then compares and contrasts the different systems.  This is going to be particularly interesting to read, since many of the different Wing Chun systems' origins contradict one another, even though many of the same people and locations appear in them.  Very curious.

The book is called _Complete Wing Chun_ and it is written by Robert Chu, Rene Ritchie, and Y. Wu.

If you're interested in Wing Chun, or just interesting in martial arts history, as I am, give this book a try.  I'm lucky in that I found it in my public library.:wavey: 

Cthulhu

:fart: New smilies are kewl


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Aug 25, 2002)

I found a couple of interesting books at B&N. I bought one of them. The one I bought was called Jeet Kune Do "Conditioning & Grappling Methods" by Larry Hartsell. This book goes over different types of drills for striking and grappling. Has some stuff on stretching and weight training. I hope to pick up some good Ideas from this book, the cost $14.95. The other book I almost bought was called Homemade Martial Arts Training Equipment by Michael Janich. This book talks about how to make different types of equipment from strecthing machine to Standup heavybag. If it had plans to make a Mong Jong I would have gotten it, the cost was $20.00. Probably a good buy.
Bob


----------



## Cthulhu (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> 
> *I found a couple of interesting books at B&N. I bought one of them. The one I bought was called Jeet Kune Do "Conditioning & Grappling Methods" by Larry Hartsell. This book goes over different types of drills for striking and grappling. Has some stuff on stretching and weight training. I hope to pick up some good Ideas from this book, the cost $14.95. The other book I almost bought was called Homemade Martial Arts Training Equipment by Michael Janich. This book talks about how to make different types of equipment from strecthing machine to Standup heavybag. If it had plans to make a Mong Jong I would have gotten it, the cost was $20.00. Probably a good buy.
> Bob   *



I was going to mention the Hartsell book after I saw it at my local B&N recently.  You beat me to it   It's easy to find: it's the only martial arts book with a bright lime green cover 

Cthulhu


----------



## Samurai (Aug 30, 2002)

I got the Hartsell book and it is very good.

His other books are also good as well.  He is having another book published in October on JKD Stratagies.

--Jeremy Bays


----------

